# November 2014: "Lost" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2014)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on November** 25th, 2014 at 7pm EST*.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## A_Jones (Nov 15, 2014)

Im sorry how do i access the poll?


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2014)

The poll is now posted. Apologies for the inconvenience, but I must submit the opening post before I am allowed to create the poll hence the delay.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## A_Jones (Nov 15, 2014)

So there were some really nice poems!  Loss is so stirring. Everyone has lost something.


----------



## Fats Velvet (Nov 16, 2014)

Good god was this hard.  More to choose from than any other challenge I've looked at.  I voted for what I felt to be the most honest poems out of a slew of honest poems.  Structurally, these may have been a bit creaky, but they seemed the most heartfelt.

Dictarium _A Dialogue

_Carigula _Emily

_Mutimer_ Lost and Found
_
I'd have voted for Ethan, Qwerty, Gumby, and ChestersDaughter if I had more votes.


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2014)

voted


----------



## Gumby (Nov 16, 2014)

I agree with Fats, this was probably the hardest choice I've had to make in a Challenge in quite a while. In the end, I, too, just went with the poems that gut punched me the most upon first read. But dear God, I really felt all of the poems, this time! Well done, everyone!

Emily-- Caragula

closure-- Fats Velvet

Untitled-- candid petunia


----------



## Dictarium (Nov 16, 2014)

Fats Velvet said:


> Good god was this hard.  More to choose from than any other challenge I've looked at.  I voted for what I felt to be the most honest poems out of a slew of honest poems.  Structurally, these may have been a bit creaky, but they seemed the most heartfelt.
> 
> Dictarium _A Dialogue
> _


Wouldn't mind a brief (or long) criticism on the creakiness of my structure, to be honest.

e: My votes:

_Beyond the Hills_, by toddm

                  Really liked the flow of this one and it was really beautiful aesthetically. The imagery was pleasant and the poem felt well-constructed. It stuck out as the nicest one to read aloud.

_lost myself_, by escorial

                  I loved the narrative and the message with this one; it was eye-catching, original in structure, and raised a number of interesting questions of the human condition worth discussing, and, for me, this is objectively good for a poem to do.

_Erebus_, by Blade

                  Thematically, this one was my favorite. It's got (literally) chilling imagery, sets up an interesting world, and then just when you think you know where it's going, it almost yanks you out of the water and puts you back on land to show you what's really wrong with it all. It's a lovely bit of structure and the diction, especially in contrast between the stanzas, is on point.


----------



## shedpog329 (Nov 16, 2014)

voted

_"The Rape of Innocence" by Firemajic

__"Found" by quertyportne

__"Lost and Found" by Mutimir
_

Others I would have liked to vote for were; 

Fats Velvet, (Gumby, Chesters Daughter although I've seen both these poems b4  )and then I also really liked Toddm's


----------



## Nellie (Nov 17, 2014)

I voted. It was a difficult choice this time.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 18, 2014)

Voted, I do not usually share who I vote for , but I did vote for jenthepen's poem, she not only wrote of loss, but also celebrating the life of the one lost...
Each poem was beautiful and worthy of votes.  Peace always...Julia


----------

